# School in Mexico and expats in Polanco



## salor (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I am really new here and I will soon move to Mexico City, probably in Polanco as it where my office is.

We are moving from Australia and I will appreciate if someone can help us to understand the school system in Mexico.
We have 2 boys - to-be 6 years and to-be 3 years. The older will finish his prep-school by the end of this month and was ready to be in year 1 when the school return from the annual vacations in Mid February. I am not sure what should be the equivalent in Mexico considering the schools starts in mid August.
The younger one was about to start Kinder-1. 

What should be the best to do?

Thanks a lot,
Salo


----------



## quarfelburg (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Salo,

I have two kids aged 8 and 6 in Valle de Bravo (about 2 hours from DF). We moved here when they were 6 and 4.

Mexico has 3 years of Kinder. A 6 year old will be in the 3rd year, while your 3 year old will likely still be too young for Kinder (it depends how old they will be when school starts at the end of August). 

You will definitely want to put them in a private school, there are many bilingual schools (usually half-day in English, half-day in Spanish). Within 6 months they will most likely be fluent. I'm happy to answer any more specific questions you have. My father-in-law also has quite a few friends who live in DF with kids if you need school recommendations.

Regards,
Hayden


----------



## salor (Nov 25, 2012)

Dear Hayden,
Thanks a much for your replay. I will probably jump for a business trip next week and will see it all around.

Kind regards,
Salo


----------



## jonnypo (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi Salo,

Have you moved already? I'm curious to learn what sort of moving service you used and how it worked out. I'll be quite possibly making the move from Washington State to Valle De Bravo and would like to hear from someone who has the whole relocation experience fresh in mind what they learned as far as do's and don'ts.


----------

